# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > O13Bot >  very soon, publishing the vector files to build your own SimpleBot V1.0

## Osama Kamal

http://o13bot.tumblr.com/post/690066...factured-by-me

the vector files for the design of SimpleBot V1.0 will be published on thingiverse very soon, you will enjoy building it. also we can discuss it's errors and problems here on the forums
VIVA EGYPT .... تحيا مصر

----------

